# Internet at sea?



## o'connorben (Mar 5, 2001)

Does anyone know of a way to have internet access at sea on a consistent basis while cruising around the globe? Is satellite the only option? Has anyone used a service before? How expensive was it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

get your amateur radio license (HAM) and you will be able to use email thru your ssb free! otherwise check out sailmail.com and pactor.com for additional info, tmc


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Ben:

Simply stated, we really aren''t there yet, technologically. You can have limited web access at a huge price via SatCom. And you can have limited web access in U.S. coastal waters via cell service (e.g. att.net), also at huge cost. 3rd generation cell phones may expand this in time, also not cheaply, but again would only be coastal in use.

The only piece of web access with which I''m familiar for we (economically challenged) mortals is HF email. And usually that only means email that can be routed via the internet. Winlink (the ham HF email system) is somewhat of an expansion on this, as you can access digital files of wx f''casts, wx sat pics, wx wind/wave f''casts, etc. These originate from a wide variety of web and internet sources, worldwide, but are essentially sent as email to you. This service is free, the digital ''packets'' make every image & text file crystal clear & complete, it is hugely useful, and is state of the art today, no matter how stuffy and antiquated the image of amateur radio.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it''s expensive, about $9,000.00, plus installation, plus a monthly fee, plus a per min fee, but it''s finally available!!!

from Kvh.com site 

http://kvh.com/products/index.html

Now, the same broadband Internet service you depend on at home and at work is available when you''re on the go. The TracNet Mobile High Speed Internet Server brings together all of the elements necessary to offer high-speed Internet and wireless data access through the same TracVision antenna you use to receive your favorite satellite TV entertainment. When connected to a DVB-compatible TracVision antenna and the high-powered mobile DirecPC satellite service TracNet receives Internet downloads at speeds reaching 400 Kbps. And with its 802.11b wireless access and 10/100 BaseT Ethernet connection for your computers, TracNet offers unmatched service and convenience. TracNet is covered by a 1-year warranty and KVH''s nationwide dealer support network.


----------

